# Help with Refine MH 721 plotter



## patosign (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi all just purchased a refine mh-721 cutter i have a problem with the machine or maybe the software or user that when i cut a letter for example an "o" the cutter does not compleatly cut the "o" the start and the finnish of the cut do not meet if that makes sense and leaves a small section that did not get cut making weeding very time consuming as i have to finnish the cut manually with a knife i am using windows 2000 OS with artcut software which came with the plotter and the parallel port cable is there any adjustment for this?

Thanks for any help
Cheers Chris


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Adjust the knife offset in Artcut. I don't know where to find it in Artcut as I have never used that program, but you can go to www.forum.uscutter.com and they will help you out.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

You could also make sure the white wheels behind tha carriage have not popped off of the tracks, and if so, just push up on the carriage to re-seat it.


----------



## Beckmar Ink (Nov 6, 2008)

I was trying to get my Refine MH 721 going and read as many of the threads I could find. My cutter seemed to be cutting all over the place and I could never get a striate line or a decent curve for that matter. Finally I found this thread and looked at the white wheels next to the blade and sure enough the problem was the carrier was off track. I just popped it back in place and was back in business thanks for all the help guys

Beckmar screen Printing supplies
http://www.beckmar.com


----------

